# Upgrade decision?



## fhipper (Jun 25, 2007)

A few weeks ago I was ready to upgrade my 811 to the new 222. The recent 222 related problems posted are causing me to reconsider the 622 DVR. I care more about a stable receiver than if it's a DVR or not. Does anyone out there have a 222 that is operating without problems?

Thanks.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

fhipper said:


> A few weeks ago I was ready to upgrade my 811 to the new 222. The recent 222 related problems posted are causing me to reconsider the 622 DVR. I care more about a stable receiver than if it's a DVR or not. Does anyone out there have a 222 that is operating without problems?
> 
> Thanks.


I am not having any issues I deem major.

I have only seen a few users complaining about issues on this board, the few I have seen, out of total number of units shipped, is not bad in my opinion. And at least 1 of those guys is having issues that leads me to believe he has more going on than he realizes.

Is the ViP222 mature, well I think it is much more stable than the DP811 was out of the box. It took at least a year to get the DP811 where the ViP222 already is stability wise.

Now, in my personal opinion, it is a brand new receiver, and with the latest and greatest of any product, there is maturing to do. You either want the latest and greatest and the little gremlins that come with having the latest, or you wait a bit for the gremlins to exterminated. It's been that way with every newly released computer, car, or piece of HT gear I own. Maybe I am just numb to gremlins, but even if I am I have found that E* works hard to try and kill the gremlins. Again, the ViP222 is stable enough for my family, and from a Early adopter of both the DP811 and ViP222, I do prefer the ViP222 over the DP811, but then again, I also prefer the ViP622-DVR even more. YMMV


----------



## fhipper (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Jason.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I love my 222. Other than one annoyance that happened during a storm, it has worked perfectly. I'd bet a nickel it has fewer issues than the 622.:grin:


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am not having any issues I deem major.
> 
> I have only seen a few users complaining about issues on this board, the few I have seen, out of total number of units shipped, is not bad in my opinion. And at least 1 of those guys is having issues that leads me to believe he has more going on than he realizes. YMMV


I am having the exact same problems that the guys you are talking about here is having. They brought out a second receiver, and it's having the same problem as the first. The tech that came out did a very thorough check, said that everything looked fine.

The fellow is from Indiana as am I. What are the chances that there is a bad batch of receivers that are out there that this distributor has?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

yoyo1010 said:


> I am having the exact same problems that the guys you are talking about here is having. They brought out a second receiver, and it's having the same problem as the first. The tech that came out did a very thorough check, said that everything looked fine.
> 
> The fellow is from Indiana as am I. What are the chances that there is a bad batch of receivers that are out there that this distributor has?


What you should really do is find out if you are getting the boxes installed by the same outfit. It could be as simple as the receiver or antenna not being installed correctly. Anythings possible, perhaps there was a bad batch, though I think it is unlikely, it is possible.


----------

